# New Specialized S-Work shoes



## spox (May 10, 2002)

Anyone with these already? 

Got them few days ago and I really wonder how long I can suppose them to last? Year? Half year? They're sooo thin and light? Can they stand hard sprinting? Can they stand rain? My Shimano R220 look really robust now..I mean S-Works are so beautiful wor of art but I've never had shoes this light I must admit. Scary..



https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/specialized-bg-s-works-road-shoe.jpg


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=190865

My previous pair of S-Works shoes are 3+ years old, and while they're pretty beaten up, they're holding up well. I only recently replaced the BOA's for the first time.

The 2010 version doesn't appear to be as well made, but I'm not sure why they wouldn't hold up in the rain. I've got a couple thousand miles on my 2010's, with some rain mileage, and no problems.

For me, rather than breaking in and getting better, the 2010's are getting worse. There's a reinforcement band that runs down from the front BOA to the insole which is starting to irritate my foot.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I've had the specialized bg pro carbons (same sole/footbed as s-works, but 2 straps and a buckle) for 3 seasons. great shoes. Was tempted to get the 2010 s-works, lured by the "latest greatest" claims. After seeing them, they just seemed too flimsy. Went with another pair of 2010 bg pro carbs. Arrived yesterday. For me, best shoe on the market.


----------



## spox (May 10, 2002)

Well couple thousand miles sounds promising, maybe I must use some overshoes with them more than usual.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I've had the specialized bg pro carbons (same sole/footbed as s-works, but 2 straps and a buckle) for 3 seasons. great shoes. Was tempted to get the 2010 s-works, lured by the "latest greatest" claims. After seeing them, they just seemed too flimsy. Went with another pair of 2010 bg pro carbs. Arrived yesterday. For me, best shoe on the market.



Same here. I just purchased a new pair of bg pro carbons after the connection between the "pleather" and the top strap broke off my older bg pro carbons. I did replace one of the buckles and straps due to use, although the buckle partly gave out a year later after a crash. These were about 4-5 years old, and by far my favorite shoes. I've had Sidis, Shimanos, etc., and these were the most durable and comfortable. I was also able to use epoxy to put my older shoes back together as a fair weather shoe, for spin class, etc. I don't normally notice these things so much, but the 2010's are much stiffer than my older bg carbon pros. I tried the S-Works, but was not in love with the BOA system. The shoes themselves just seem "flimsier", but appearances don't necessarily mean much.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

spox said:


> Anyone with these already?
> 
> Got them few days ago and I really wonder how long I can suppose them to last? Year? Half year? They're sooo thin and light? Can they stand hard sprinting? Can they stand rain? My Shimano R220 look really robust now..I mean S-Works are so beautiful wor of art but I've never had shoes this light I must admit. Scary..
> 
> ...



Send Them to me Here in Kansas and I will put them to the test for you :thumbsup: 

Awesome Shoes I already have three pairs including newly purchased Sidi Ergo 2 but very tempted to jump on a pair of these in White.

Keep us Posted on the first ride


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been riding mine now for about 2800 miles. I love them so far. In the rain I was wearing covers so I can't speak to that issue. They vent incredibly well and I like how the respond to sprinting. I have nerve damage and need to adjust my shoe fit continually throughout my rides so the double-boa is revelation to me. I think you will be very happy with them.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

I just looked at those the other day. I need to find a pair of road shoes I'm tired of wearing my mountain shoes.


----------

